# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Milt

## corina49

ik heb al enige tijd Myelodysplastisch syndroom Jack 2 is er iemand die daar ervaring mee heeft. en of er ook een behandeling ervoor is, ik heb erg last van de Milt.. hij is ook vergroot, druk me op de darm en maag en komt 3 centimeter onder de rib vandaan, neem daarvoor ook iets om de ontlasting dun te houden.
ik hoop dat ik reactie krijgt.

Groetjes Corry

----------

